# Lens price drops around the world



## adhocphotographer (Sep 3, 2014)

We have all seen that Canon USA has reduced the prices of 26 lenses. Moreover, it is possible that this price-drop is permanent.

Has anyone heard of any other Canon branch doing likewise? I know the rest of us non-USA Canonites would love to see this.... Any rumours/thoughts?

I have cash for a 500L, and was about to pick one up when this happened... I'm asking my contacts here in India if it will also be applicable, but no one seems to know. I guess i am not asking the right people!


----------



## notsosem (Sep 3, 2014)

I've been texting some friends connected with CanonPh on daily basis now while waiting for a price-drop. Also been waiting for the local grey to reflect some the recent price changes as well. And,while I know that this is next to impossible, i'm hoping that I can see a $619 24-105 f4L IS here as well.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm not expecting the same special treatment as Canon USA, but at least some reduction would be nice...


----------



## TrabimanUK (Sep 3, 2014)

The 400 f4 DO dropped about £1000 this week, but probably because it is up for replacement and the 200-400L dropped about £1500 this month to a mere £8750 probably becuase it's horrifically expensive and not many people are buying them. 

I'm not expecting a price drop over here in the UK, as prices tend to go up away from US prices, not down towards the US prices. That's why I buy from a lot of US-based companies, as even with shipping and import taxes the kit is still way cheaper.


----------



## MarcPool (Sep 3, 2014)

Prices in the Netherlands have been dropping from the moment the Canon Summer rebate thing ended. The 70-200 f2.8 II L has dropped below 2000 euros incl. VAT (21%)
http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/251574/canon-ef-70-200mm-f-28l-is-ii-usm.html has a graph at the bottem of the page with prices since introduction.


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 3, 2014)

Prices are dropping here in Australia too.
Local prices are pretty close to grey market + freight.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 3, 2014)

Bennymiata said:


> Prices are dropping here in Australia too.
> Local prices are pretty close to grey market + freight.



to be honest, I think it is stupid for canon not to at least match this price....


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 3, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> Has anyone heard of any other Canon branch doing likewise?


Here in Germany I've seen no official information from Canon Germany. 
But I've seen some price drops at some retailers that they declare as "Preissenkung" (=price drop) so no rebate.
Big dealers like amazon.de haven't followed the price drops yet. 

I've told this before in the US price drop thread.

But for example:
The EF 70-200mm f2.8 L IS II USM has dropped from about 2.050 € to 1.900 € (MSRP at 2.519 €)
The EF 8-15mm f4.0 L USM Fisheye has dropped from about 1.200 € to 1.130 € (MSRP at 1.469 €)
The EF 135mm f2.0 L USM has dropped from about 1.000 € to 800 € (MSRP at 1.179 €)


----------



## MarcPool (Sep 3, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> adhocphotographer said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone heard of any other Canon branch doing likewise?
> ...


After you just posted this I went to amazon.de but they are dropping prices. 70-200 f2.8 L II is available from amazon for € 1896.96


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 3, 2014)

MarcPool said:


> After you just posted this I went to amazon.de but they are dropping prices. 70-200 f2.8 L II is available from amazon for € 1896.96


I was looking at idealo.de and AFAIK the 70-200 f2.8 L II has always been well priced at amazon.de. 
So maybe this example wasn't that good. Sorry.


----------



## MarcPool (Sep 3, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> MarcPool said:
> 
> 
> > After you just posted this I went to amazon.de but they are dropping prices. 70-200 f2.8 L II is available from amazon for € 1896.96
> ...


 Wasn't trying to be critical, no need to be sorry about anything.


----------



## gwflauto (Sep 3, 2014)

One fairly large foto company with a number of stores in Germany has dropped the prices of the big whites (300 to 600 mm) by about 8%. That means rebates of 500 to almost 800 €.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 4, 2014)

gwflauto said:


> One fairly large foto company with a number of stores in Germany has dropped the prices of the big whites (300 to 600 mm) by about 8%. That means rebates of 500 to almost 800 €.



Thanks... i'm checking it here in India everyday, but still nothing!


----------



## zlatko (Sep 4, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> We have all seen that Canon USA has reduced the prices of 26 lenses. Moreover, it is possible that this price-drop is permanent.



Price drops are never, ever permanent. Prices fluctuate. Lenses that have been around for a while have had a variety of prices, going up and down probably depending on many factors, from exchange rates to material costs, etc. Prices will no doubt continue to fluctuate.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 5, 2014)

From what i am hearing, it is US only... but other countries have dropped a bit. I just hope that it drops a bit here in India... I've been saving a long time for my 500 f/4 and would be miffed to buy and then it loose value right away!


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 8, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> adhocphotographer said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone heard of any other Canon branch doing likewise?
> ...


Price drops haven't been permanent. Some seem to just have been some rebates. But they looked different.


----------



## NWPhil (Sep 10, 2014)

It would be nice if other brands would follow suit....
They might be forced too, which could make these low prices to remain as they are.

The used market that has to catch up too....


----------



## J.R. (Sep 10, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> From what i am hearing, it is US only... but other countries have dropped a bit. I just hope that it drops a bit here in India... I've been saving a long time for my 500 f/4 and would be miffed to buy and then it loose value right away!



Canon India did drop prices a couple of months back. The lenses included in the recent drop were 180 macro, 70-200 II, both L TSEs, 85L and the 300 2.8 II L. The price drop was quite steep, approximately 14% or so. 

The superteles. Including the 500 II are already reasonably priced in India. The 500 II can be got for INR 550K. This is slightly less than, or roughly equal to the US price which I believe, underwent a drop recently.


----------

